# Pontins,Hemsby,Norfolk-?-10-09



## kevsy21 (Oct 12, 2009)

Pontins in Hemsby nr Great Yarmouth shut in january 09 due to dwindling guests and the need for major investment.
Since i was passing the site with 10 mins to spare, thought i would grab some pictures.















































such a shame to see an end of era for such a great and large site


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 12, 2009)

next time you go have alook at queen vic etc as its good
the buildings are alarmed and have cameras

SORRY TO HIJACK THREAD BUT HERES SOME OF MINE
took from the road










TOOK FROM INSIDE THE COMPOUND


----------



## Concentration F (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice pics, cheers for posting. Love this place - used to go to the Dedbeat weekenders there when I was a student at UEA. Do you know what they're doing with the site?


----------



## Devon Dumpling (Oct 14, 2009)

A real pity this place is going to be pulled down. I did the Hesmby Rockabilly week-ender for years here. Great memories


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 14, 2009)

Concentration F said:


> Nice pics, cheers for posting. Love this place - used to go to the Dedbeat weekenders there when I was a student at UEA. Do you know what they're doing with the site?



the site was supposed to be sold to some company that owns other holiday camps but the deal fell through.
the general opinion seems to be that the land will be used for housing, there was still quite a few workmen around when i visited and not forgetting security.
no doubt, it will be left to rot in the meantime plus the chavs will start smashing it up.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 14, 2009)

More than likely Kev, it seems a travesty.


----------



## djmartyc (Oct 14, 2009)

such a shame this is closed....i used to stay here as a kid with my parent's had great time's here did you get any pic's of the boating lake near the middle of the site?fell in that many a time's while showing off to my younger brother lol they had captain croc here & my lil sister was alway's scared of him lol great pic's thank's for sharing (brought back some great memory's) marty


----------



## woody65 (Oct 14, 2009)

pontins did not own the site and the lease came to the end,the owners want to build houses on it 

no other reason for it closing

cheers


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 14, 2009)

woody65 said:


> pontins did not own the site and the lease came to the end,the owners want to build houses on it
> 
> no other reason for it closing
> 
> cheers



the situation was apparently, pontins had the choice to extend the lease but refused to due to the amount of investment the site needed.
a 3rd party approached the owner to take over the site as a holiday camp but the owner refused knowing he can make more money selling the land for housing


----------



## woody65 (Oct 15, 2009)

kevsy21 said:


> the situation was apparently, pontins had the choice to extend the lease but refused to due to the amount of investment the site needed.
> a 3rd party approached the owner to take over the site as a holiday camp but the owner refused knowing he can make more money selling the land for housing




that what i said pontins finished the lease early the owner wanted 4x the rent


----------



## djfresh (Oct 15, 2009)

its all dodgy to be honest the land is owned by trevor hemmings, who once owned pontins i belive he still owns a small stake in pontins he is the one that is charging loads of money , he is the one destroying the pontins chain he also owns the blackpool tower and sh*t loads of race horses as they say money makes money he wouldnt understand people cant afford to go abroad all the time!!!:icon_evil


----------



## Potter (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool recent closure.

Love that about Captain Croc.


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 24, 2009)

the site should be clear of workmen soon,as there can't be that much left to do? then security should become less and access should be easier for some good internal pics


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 29, 2009)

has anyone passed this site recently, just wondering if any changes have taken place, such as demolition?


----------



## NatTC (Mar 5, 2010)

We went there for my Birthday in Aug 08 the last year of it opening and yes it was shabby but we had a great time and it's such as shame to see it like this and closed!


----------



## Tiv123 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pontins*

Isnt this the holiday camp that featured in the well known oscar nominated film 'Holiday on the Buses'?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 9, 2010)

No! This is Pontins, just about 5 minutes down the road from me. Its never been on, On the Buses.


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 9, 2010)

Tiv123 said:


> Isnt this the holiday camp that featured in the well known oscar nominated film 'Holiday on the Buses'?



That was Pontins in prestatyn,north wales


----------



## the_historian (Mar 9, 2010)

Devon Dumpling said:


> A real pity this place is going to be pulled down. I did the Hesmby Rockabilly week-ender for years here. Great memories



My mates went to those, though I never made it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 9, 2010)

the_historian said:


> My mates went to those, though I never made it.



Its still all tere, I drove past it a fortnight ago?


----------



## the_historian (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah well....I'd never get more than _one_ leg in the old drape suit these days!


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 9, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Its still all tere, I drove past it a fortnight ago?



Has there been any demolition or changes yet? Surprised no one has been in there for a mooch around.


----------

